# DVAGA--January 2010 meeting (1/2/10)



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Now that the club is up and running again I'd like to announce our next meeting. For 2010 we plan to meet on the first Saturday of every other month starting in January.

The next meeting is set for 1pm on 1/2/2010. Nate has agreed to host the meeting and show us his tanks. Here's a link for a sneak preview:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/64987-ngb2322-s-four-tanks-journal.html

I think he is also going to be setting up a small 10g experimental El Natural tank so it should interesting . . .

I'll send out an email w/ the address and directions to those on our mailing list. If you're in the area and aren't on the DVAGA mailing list send me a PM and I'll send you the address.

You can also check out our website: www.DVAGA.com

Hope to see you there!

-Roy


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Never done El Natural before, but there's a first time for everything! The reason I would like to experiment with El Natural is that my parents want to have a planted tank, but do not have the time or desire to learn enough to keep a high tech tank. So this will be a learning experience on the ten gallon and I will then be setting up a 67 gallon tank El Natural within the months to follow. I plan on getting supplies within the next few weeks and setting it up at the next meeting. I'll also do a trim of my 75 gallon when we meet and everything I pull out (besides what goes into the 10 gallon El Natural) will be up for grabs! Hope to see those who can make it Jan 2!


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

ALSO...
If anyone has some floaters that I could use in the El Natural setup it would be appreciated!


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I've got some Phyllanthus fluitans aka red root floater. I am planning on coming and will try to remember to bring a baggie with me.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## benlhalt (Nov 24, 2008)

I can contribute some Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum).


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

benlhalt said:


> I can contribute some Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum).


Cool. . . looking forward to seeing everyone next week!

-Roy


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

I had a great time. I really liked the terrarium & the growth in your display tank. Nice work!

Thanks for having me and thanks for the plants.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Me too. . . Thanks to Nate for hosting and everyone who showed up!

I am looking forward to seeing how the El Natural tank set up progresses.

-Roy


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone for coming and seeing my tanks!! It was great to have everybody over and hang out. Hopefully I'll be a set of tweezers richer by the next time you see me! I'll post pics of the El Natural setup periodically and give you some water stats for awhile.

El Natural Day 1:
pH: 7.4 - 7.6
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Phosphate: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5 ppm

Looking good so far!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Great to see everyone!! Also, a super cool el natural setup to learn from!!

Here are some pics...









Nate's beautiful 75






















































Getting ready to start the demo









Adding soil


















Planting




































Complete

jB


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pictures Jason!!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Great photos!

Thanks again Nate for hosting--your 75 is looking awesome!


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Day 4 of El Natural:
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5 ppm
Phosphate: 0 ppm
pH: 7.4

Not much has changed in terms of water parameters. I added some MTS, ramshorns, and pond snails. I plan on getting some shrimp and livebearers from rjfurbank this weekend to stock up the tank. Again, there is no filtration on this tank, just a heater. It took over a day for the temperature on the opposite side of the tank from the heater to reach the set-point of 72F, from a starting temperature of 50F. There are a few new leaves on all the stems, which is a good sign. The blyxa japonica is starting to fade from the bright color it started with, so not sure if it is going to make it.


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nothing too new to update on the El Natural, except that I added a mini-powerhead filter thingy to get some water movement. Blyxa Japonica leaves were all fading and falling off, so I removed it all. Guess that answers the blyxa question....

I added _Neocaridina heterpoda var. yellow_ and _Heterandria formosa _ from rjfurbank. _Heterandria formosa_ is quite a cool little fish I am really enjoying. Pictures will be posted at 1 month.

Thanks!!

PS Sorry for missing the BCAS meeting, I really wanted to be there to here the photography talk cause I'm a noob, but my gf had other plans for me.


----------

